# Some New Pics



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I also went back to all amber bulbs ... for some reason I think they look allot better than the hyper white....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice. I like the white on white wheels look. Every think of getting the Projectors and custom painting them white?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I would but here goes the wheel color I am putting on this weekend...

I can't keep the white .. it's to much to take care of...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Custom painted?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes sir,

I am almost done...
this project turned out to be longer than I thought it would...

I think its like a graphite silver/black color... not sure on the name...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how much did u get the se-l reflector for? and where? i really like ur ride man theres nuthin cleaner and nicer than a white b14 SE-L


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my favorite place.....

www.car-parts.com

found a shop in PA I talked him down to $45 shipped


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Se-Ls are tight, Ive seen quite a few in the last few days, 2 purple, one red, one white today. Its def. the best looking car out of the whole 200sx sentra/family.

Nice color on the wheels, Timbo suggested a cool idea, with the white projectors.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*really...*



selrider99 said:


> *my favorite place.....
> 
> www.car-parts.com
> 
> found a shop in PA I talked him down to $45 shipped  *



i didnt know u could negotiate? very good info to know  thanks selrider99


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Please lower it!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yes sir,
> 
> I think its like a graphite silver/black color... not sure on the name... *


Painted yourself? Or did a shop do it for ya?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no 40 hours of stripping sanding and painting...!

I did it all myself in the basement..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

looks nice, white is so nice on b14s, your missing springs though, like me


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no I bought some springs...
just waiting on the struts...


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I also went back to all amber bulbs ... for some reason I think they look allot better than the hyper white....*


*


what are you doing with the front turn signals you took out?*


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

the car does look tight man... good job... and i like the graphite rims.. i'll be on the island this week... maybe i'll see you on the LIE...lol...keep the pics comin'


----------

